# shaking sensation in the chest



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Mary Jo, I've had a shaking sensation in the center of my chest occasionally for years.And sometimes I feel it right through to my back. For me it began with the start of menopause about 7 years ago (long before I had acid reflux). By doing a lot of reading at the power-surge.com message boards, I found that a others experience this too. For me, it felt like I was leaning against an automatic washer when it's in spin cycle. It doesn't show when I have this, it's all inside. Scary. I'd most often get it at night, but not always, and it would wake me up. I'd also have a weak, shaky feeling, tingling extremities, ringing ears, and anxiety. Now that I'm through menopause, I don't get it nearly as often. It's unsettling, though, when I do. For me, it appears to be just one of the things I've had to put up with during my hormonal roller coaster. That's been my experience.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge and God Bless you for your message!! I have been trying to figure this thing out-- and oh my gosh, you describe it perfectly about the washing machine spin cycle!! I too read power-surge.com on a very regular basis-- this board and P-S have been life-savers for me! I too get the shaky feelings and the tingling extremities, especially in my arms and it's worse in my left from the shoulder down to my fingers, and most often before a rainstorm! You are such a dear lady to share this with me, as well as all the info about acid reflux! If I just knew what caused the shaking sensation, I think I could deal with it better, but I guess it truly is part of menopause. And if I know it is a temporary thing, that makes it easier to deal with too! Again, thank you and take care, sweet lady!Mary Jo


----------

